# B13/B14 Seat Interchangeability



## mac (Jun 30, 2003)

Does anyone know if the front driver/passenger seats off of a 1995 200sx will bolt into a 93 SE-R? 

My front driver seat has 172k on it and is starting to feel a little "firm". I may have a line on some 200sx seats and am looking for a cheap replacement.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## mac (Jun 30, 2003)

For those interested, the answer is yes - the seats are a direct bolt in. Just be sure to swap the seat belt buckles as the clasps are different sizes between the 2.


----------



## mac (Jun 30, 2003)

For those interested, the answer is yes - the seats are a direct bolt in. Just be sure to swap the seat belt buckles as the clasps are different sizes between the 2.


----------



## sentrasersr20de (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm sure like it when a question comes along like this and is answered. I had no clue that the B13/B14 seats were interchangable. I think i wanna upgrade since my original seats are worn after 129K.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

im sorry for not searchin. but since we on the subj. does tha back ones klip in b13's? i seen the new'r sentra interior in a b13 too... was perfect fitt too?


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Mac, I got the solution for you. I do these swaps on a daily basis here in NYC. But the problem is that a b14 seat will be too high in a B13. It is even worst when you put P10 seats in a B13. 

What you need to do is swap coushins onto the B13 rails. 
Lonewolf and I have documented this on the NissanNX.info webpage. 

Read here and have fun! 
http://nissannx.info/pages/seat_install.html

BTW, I have SE-R seats in my NX2000 on NX rails. My 200SX SE-R seats are for sale if you are interested.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

is there a difference in the b13 SE-R seats and the base model seats? I have old 181k miles and i need to replace them,i would like to upgrade them also... Any suggestions on something cheap and nice?


----------



## mac (Jun 30, 2003)

PW,

I am interested in the seats. Either PM me or contact me at [email protected] or [email protected]

MAC


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

you might want to also search the sr20forum. That topic will probably show up. good luck


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I want some black g20 p11 seats for my b14


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Anyone know about rear seat interchangeability between B13 and B14?


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

*Seats*

Speaking of rear seats. I want some rear seats in my 91 se-r classic that fold down. I know theres going to be a little mod but what car is my best canidate for the swap. Anyone?



wissnx01 said:


> Anyone know about rear seat interchangeability between B13 and B14?


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Isnt this similar to what i asked? I gues I will have to try this myself


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I havent seen classic rear seats but my NX had some that folded down.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

Screw seats... They don't give you that true die hard thug'n it look...


----------

